# Fiat 2.8 fuel economy ??



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all,we`re looking to change our van soon for something a bit larger and with a rear lounge but have been put off 2 vehicles because theyve been a 2.8 engine and thinking fuel isnt going to get any cheaper i thought these we`re going to be a bit thirsty, i know all drivers are different but what sort of fuel economy are you getting from yours ?????


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi 
a well covered subject with a wide range of answers.
All depends on how heavy the right foot is and how far in front of you you are anticipating things changing. How fast you accelerate and how fast you want to travel.

In Holland we achieved 25 mpg.
In Switserland through the mountains 20mpg.

Overall average between 22 and 24.
A 2005 fiat 2.8 with 17k miles.
Figures from fill to fill not by computer.

Some mebmers have reported up to 34 mpg, I wish I could better that with my works scudo 2 litre, empty.

My 1200 round trip next week to Amsterdam and assen will cost in the region of £300 for diesel.
But I will sleep in my own bed and be able to stop and have a cuppa whenever I want.

Dave p

Dave p


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You might be able to pick up a pre-2007 van with the 3 litre engine.

Or you could go for the X/250 models..........if you have lots of cash for repairs. 8O 

I have a 2.8 pulling a 5 ton van. 24+ mpg on motorways.

17 mpg on single track roads in the Highlands (cannot get past 2nd gear on some of them).


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Very much in line with Dave's results.

Our van weighs close to 4 tons most of the time. Fuel mileage calculated the same way. IE drive off with the tank full & calculate economy on the next refill against mileage.

Consistently between 23 & 25 MPG dependant on conditions. This could definitely be improved on though. A lot of our trips are short & we need to get to where we're going. IE driving at the legal speed limit for prolonged periods. 

D.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks all for your speedy replies,24ish was about what i was thinking...dont know if i could live with that to be honest..current 2.2 100bhp 5 speeder averaging 30 to 32 (according to the computer anyway)...looks like its going to have to be a 2.3 6 speed to try and keep the van more usable


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As posted my Scudo is 2 litre with six speed box.
Only reurns at best 34 and that is carring just me.
The old 5 speed box used to return 44 mpg


Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MPG*

Hi

I had a 2006 2.8 on a Kontiki weighing 4000kg and averaged 25mpg, slightly less when towing.

Russell


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Our Kontiki has the 2.5 litre TD engine and Im lucky if I get much more than 20 mpg, maybe 25 if Im lucky and take it easy.

The thing is though how many miles do you do in a year? To be fair we do a lot in our van, probably more than most but say you do a 2000 mile month long trip with diesel at perhaps £6 per gallon. A 32 mpg van will cost £372 in fuel and a 25mpg van will cost £480. A month long trip for us costs around £1000 so £100 suddenly doest seem that much in the great scheme of things.

I would much rather have all the space and luxury of a big van with lots of lounging space.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

2.8jtd which has been re-mapped returned 22.5 mpg over the winter- expect this to improve to about 24 over the summer


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

2.8JTD in hymer 3500kg always fully laden 26 to 27.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Euramobil actual weight 4600Kg,s returns about 22 to 23 mpg but driven hard drops to about 19mpg. Tank to tank fills not computerised readings which I tend to be somewhat sceptical about.


----------



## jointerjohn (Feb 7, 2006)

*2.8 fuel econmy*

Rapido 7099f low profile average full tank to full tank 25/26 mpg my engine has been re mapped for small power gain/economy.van usually well loaded/ including 125cc scooter on back, and would include all kinds of terrain! i do try to drive with a light right foot to get reasonable fuel consumption.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Try very hard not to think about statistics and enjoy the trip. Working out how many pints to the kilometer can get very boring and actually changes nothing.
Living in the van and enjoying the journey are my priorities. 
My friend is lucky to get 8MPG in his yankee doodle, if mine felt inclined to be that thirsty, I might consider a different vehicle but 20 -30 mpg is so dependent on the wind, geography, shape of the van, weight and what you do with your right foot.
Just enjoy it all!    
Alan


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Try very hard not to think about statistics and enjoy the trip. Working out how many pints to the kilometer can get very boring and actually changes nothing.
> Living in the van and enjoying the journey are my priorities.
> My friend is lucky to get 8MPG in his yankee doodle, if mine felt inclined to be that thirsty, I might consider a different vehicle but 20 -30 mpg is so dependent on the wind, geography, shape of the van, weight and what you do with your right foot.
> Just enjoy it all!
> Alan


Good post Alan,

If you are concerned about a few miles per gallon then you are not entering into the spirit of motorhoming and it is possibly not for you.

It is not a way of taking cheap holidays as some people seem to think,it probably works out just as expensive as going abroad when the running costs,repairs,servicing etc...are taken into account.

But it is impossible to put a price on the freedom that motorhoming gives us which makes all the substantial expenditure worthwhile.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I did try driving scudo at 55 mph yesterday on decent roads.

got bored after 10 minutes. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I've got a 2000 Hymer B584 with a 2.8 TD engine. Last summer I averaged 30.9 mpg for our 3000 mile trip round France. To get that sort of mpg in these vehicles you have to prepared to watch to world go by at 50 - 55 mph. 
As your watching the world go by in cinemascope and from an elevated position I don't feel the need to go any quicker.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

One priority for a new MH if we could find one to suit us better would to have the 2.8JTD engine or equivalent. Not being very interested in what is under the bonnet, we thought the one we were getting in our Adria was the 2.3 size. It actually came with the 2.8JTD. What a marvelous difference to the lower powered one. I no longer have kittens wondering if we will actually get round the up hill hairpin and we seem to glide along without any effort on the flat roads. 

We don't have the MH to compete with the speed merchants and like BillCreer says the world looks very good at 50 -55mph. Actually you don't get there so much sooner at 60-65mph either. 

Yes the diesel is more expensive, but then it is all part of the cost of enjoying the MH holiday and away days.
Sue


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

2005 2.8 JTD Power 77K Kms on clock

7,100 miles single trip in Europe last year all conditions, mountains, motorways, highways and byways fully laden (3,800kg) 24.7 MPG

Best 27.6 MPG Worst 21.9 MPG


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Looked up the mpg for my 2.8 Peugeot and it was better than the less powerful engines, I suppose it doesn't have to work so hard.
It was listed as 30 mpg !!


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I did try driving scudo at 55 mph yesterday on decent roads.
> 
> got bored after 10 minutes. :lol:
> 
> Dave p


 Good luck driving with trailer in France as limited to 50 on all normal roads.
Course this is just a rumour and can be safely ignored by British drivers as it is legal to drive faster than that in UK so that must apply in France !! :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks dikyenfo, 
Lady p will not allow me to trail motorbike abroad.

dave p


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2009)

*MPG*

Hi my Fiat 2.8jtd is doing 20 mpg fill to fill measuring does anyone who has had engine remapped think it has helped economy enough to be worth while


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

*Fuel Economy*

Hi Tyreman1

Both my brother-in-law John and friend Dave have Autotrail's with Fiat 2.8JTI engines they were getting around 23 to 26 mpg on average, now however they both have hydrogen dry cells fitted and on there last long trip Italy via Switzerland they both turn in around 35 to 36 mpg which was amazing considering both vehicles were 4.5 tons and full to the rafters.
You can purchase these on E Bay around £400 
I hope this helps
Regards
Ray
Ps Johns van is 2005 and davids 2006


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Can you just run that past me again?

If Hydrogen Generators work so well and the technology is very simple why don't engine manufacturers or fleet owners use them?
I'll stick to my "magic magnets".


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We have a 10 reg Startrail and on a long run on the motorway in cruise control set at 57m.p.h the highest we have achieved is 39 , but the average is around 34


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> Can you just run that past me again?
> 
> If Hydrogen Generators work so well and the technology is very simple why don't engine manufacturers or fleet owners use them?
> I'll stick to my "magic magnets".


Hi Bill

There was a huge long thread about this a year or more ago, and after much argument and a bit of verbal fisticuffs, it was established by some of our highly qualified and technical members that it is (_when applied to a motorhome engine_) just another version of Snake Oil.

Don't anybody yell at me! I'm just giving you something to look up using the Search facilty if it needs a further airing . . . but on a different thread please so this one doesn't get totally hijacked. :roll:

Dave 

P.S. Hydrogen is a GAS . . . "_Is that significant??_" I ask myself. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Our 2000 2.8 3.5 ton gets between 22 and 28 mpg, we generally drive fairly fast from around 65 to 70 mph. 

When it comes to saving money remember that if you spend an extra 10,000 or whatever to get better mileage it can take a long time and a lot of miles to get back the extra money you spent through a savings in gas costs.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Funny old world isnt it,i asked this about fuel economy because there was one particular van that we loved and had seen it on 2 chassis,1 was the old Fiat with a 2.8 the other was a newer model with a 2.3 6 speed,we would have got a better deal on our van for the 2.8,probably beacuse it was the older model but decided to bite the bullet and pay more for the newer model.....so there i am with the wife going over the van,the wife goes out for a wander and sees a totally different van,falls in love with it and 20 minutes later i`m signed up for it....good point though its a 2.2 five speed same as we have now so all good in the end.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Bill

That’s something you need to ask them, I do no however that the Germans used Hydrogen cells on there tanks during the second world war and hydrogen has been used since 1860’s and not only dose it work you get more power and it reduces your co2 emit ions by up to 85% the proof is in the pudding I’ve seen it myself and I’ve seen the two emit ion slips that you get on an MOT the before and after, you need to see it to believe it. 
Regards
Ray


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Ray,
I'm still not convinced. 
The Germans developed many things during WW2 including synthetic oil, axial flow jet engine, ejector seats etc and all the good ones were snapped up by large manufactures.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

*Light foot mpg from 2.8 fiat*

On our recent Holland trip I really did get an improvement in MPG.

First fill at home, down to Folkstone and then into Holland
Second fill in Holland and final fill in France.

From first fill 25.6mpg

From second fill 26.8mpg
Third fill 28.1mpg

The driving was mainly on motorways and no faster than 60 mph.

There again the atea that was toured was flat.

Dave p


----------



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow!

when i first bought my Bessacarr E765 2.8 it ws supposed to have been subjected to a full service cam belt and all.

After doing a trip to Blackpool i noticed the fuel dissapearing quicker than i anticipated.

Quick check of the tyre pressures, all low and different, i left this part to the garage, mistake.

Consumption then 24mpg, tank to tank.

Now?...hand on heart 30 to 32mpg.

like the man says, use the anticipation theory, keep everything smooth, it may help to do an Advanced Drivers Course, although the Trainers sometimes are wannabee cops who think they know better!!

Nice one...


----------



## scribbly (Mar 10, 2011)

We have a Ducato-based 2.8 and find that careful driving can make a huge difference to fuel consumption. The difference between cruising at 60mph and 70mph is around 30%! On a long motorway run at >60 I can get close to 30mpg, whereas heavy driving on mountain roads will bring that down to around 24mpg. Still not too bad for a large diesel.


----------



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

Take your tyre pressures to the max, this def helps.

I run mine at 5.5 Bar.


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

25 to the gallon. Averaging 65 m.ph. 2.8jtd. low profile Rapido. Used the air conditioning for about an hour on a 200 mile journey.


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

25 to the gallon. Averaging 65 m.ph. 2.8jtd. low profile Rapido. Used the air conditioning for about an hour on a 200 mile journey.


----------



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

Bessacarr E 765, 30.8 mpg, calculated tank fill to tank fill.

Im happy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Hymer Tramp Low profile (2.8jtd) running at around 3800kg returns an average of 28.1mpg.
These averages are accurate and have been taken from home and around France and back over about 2500miles.
The previous year was 27.9mpg.
The funny thing is that our previous 2.8TDI in a Hymer Camp (luton) also achieved around the same figure.
I expected the low profile to be better but it was not, however I am content with these figures.
Maybe I am driving faster? lol

I don't think that a test over one tank full is accurate enough as I could easily achieve well over 30 mpg on the motorway or well under 25 mpg on hilly roads. It is much better over a longer distance and many tank refills. This is then an average and not just one run!


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2009)

*fuel ecom*

Hi over 3500 mls touring France with a 2002 2.8 fiat ducato jtd we have got 29.5 mpg mostly driving with fuel economy in mind


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just returned from a 4500 mile tour of Portugal, Spain & France and our fuel consumption over the whole journey has worked out at 28.08 mpg.
As you will see from my post above, this is pretty consistent and I am satisfied, but I thought it may have been better.
I must have clogged it a little too much in the later stages of our holiday!


----------

